# Districts coming soon !!!



## 91davidw

If they can make this work, it will be the best show here !!! :thumb:

Cheers 
David


----------



## tarbyonline

Did anyone else attend? I thought day 1 was a little disappointing with many of the same cars seen at Dubshed and the GTINI castlewellan BBQ. Day 2 was definitely stronger though. Very creditable first event from ILB though, and hopefully the first of many.

The burgers were pretty good as well .


----------



## 91davidw

Day 2 was alot better !!!






Cheers 
David


----------

